# How much time should I spend with my rats everyday?



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been kind of distracted by my other pets lately and realize I haven't spent as much time with my rats as I do with my other pets.
My boys are really rambunctious and always wait on the side of their cage bars waiting for me to open their cage. :s


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

*Quality time seems more important*

Well, I work a fulltime job & don't get home until 5:30pm. Soon after, I let my 4 ladies out of the cage. I'm usually very tired, but as long as I can plop on the couch for the evening we all have a great time! The girls run all over the couch & floor getting rid of their pent-up energy while I watch my tv shows. I hand-wrestle with them & give them snacks; sometimes I play using my cats' feather stick toy. Most of the time the rats are put back in their cage about 8:30-9:00pm when I retire to the bedroom. If I don't have much energy (or paying bills or trying to read) then I'll just make it a short evening & put them back earlier.

The trick is simply to give the kiddos rowdy-snuggle-treats-training time all crammed into whatever time you can offer each day.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The simple answer is, as much time as possible. Really.

I have two cats, one dog, and two rats. They are all with me nearly 100% of my waking hours. They're happier and healthier for it than rats that are cooped up all the time!

The more complicated answer is at least an hour a day to maintain psychological health.


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

Well I would spend as much time as I could but they little buggers have a habit on peeing on me :/


----------



## cbickum (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't find pee that worrisome- put on an old shirt, and just let them!  You can always just shower after.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

At least an hour out a day. If they are litter trained put their box out. Mine go back to the cage.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

An hour a day.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

The correct answer is as much time as possible 4 to 6 hours should be enough but more is better. Sometimes your ratties are scent marking you other times you just aren't getting them back to their litter box soon enough. My big girl has to go about 5 minutes after she wakes up, so I take her out of her cage then put her in her litter box after about 5 minutes and that seems to help. Then I try to make sure she gets access to her litter box every half hour or so.


----------



## 5imp7y (Mar 13, 2012)

Min an hour a day unless you only have 1 rat alone (never a good idea) in which case atleast 3 hours a day. 

Best advice i can give you. Tape cardboard around areas to keep them out (like under your tables where wires are unprotected) Protect any exposed wires with some tubing or pvc, throw a towel and a bunch of toys on the floor or just stuff for them to explore, and let em lose. Keep all easy exits blocked. 
Something i do once a week that i find funny, When im doing laundry i will put them in the dirty laundry as i sort it and such and it is always funny to see a head poke out when i pick up some shorts only for it to disappear into the clothing again. They love it and since im washing the close the little scenting they does is irrelevant.


----------



## Serena-t (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello, 

I would say as well, they should not have less than 1-2 hours a day to go out of their cage and run around in (part of) a room in your house.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

*Another comment ...*

Also, in the morning as I'm getting ready for work & having breakfast I let my ratties out of the cage from 6-7:00am for some quick time out of the cage. This gives them a good start to their day before I must leave for the office & an extra hour to explore the bathroom and my makeup basket. During the weekends I'm home most of the time with the ladies running around. Saturday & Sunday they get plenty of free range time to chase the cats, investigate the closets, romp & groom. While they are not litterbox trained, they do prefer to go back to the cage for potty breaks.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

That's exactly right! You don't have to lock yourself into a play room with your ratties for 4 hours per day. I mean dog owners don't do that. You just integrate your rats into your everyday activities. I put a rattie on my shoulder when I went out to check the fluids in the car and just tossed her on my computer desk while I type this. She's laying under my monitor taking a little nap, but she's "with me" and she's happy.

When you first start taking them out of their cage rats act like sailors on leave, after they are used to being with you they settle down and hang out with you. Sometimes they come for play or hugs sometimes they like to explore and sometimes they just nap on your desk or lap. But either way, they are doing what rats love to do... be with you. Quantity time is quality time.


----------

